# seabobs any one ever heard of them?



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

check out these new toys
http://www.seabob.com/en/index.html?utm_source=boats&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=video


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

that is sweet.. but i bet its expensive


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It's on ebay for $18,950. Sounds reasonable if you hit the lotto.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you look at the limited edition magnum? $112K... HOLY CRAP!!!

Would be a very cool toy. Should come with a speargun mount at at that price!


----------

